# Not a good day today.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

My only sister died today from complications from a hestorectomy. She developed a blood infection. Don't understand how such a routine procedure can go so wrong sad.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh my god.... I'm so sorry for your loss, so sorry. Know that you and your family will be in the thoughts of me and my family. May she rest in peace.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that, man


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That's rough. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this, when your under the knife anything can happen ... very, very sad indeed, life is so fragile.

wll


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I an sorry to hear of your loss my friend..the SSF friends here are behind you & your family in your time of need..

May the Good Lord bless you & you family......OM


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah Damn that is sad to hear. My thoughts are with you CJW


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

My condolence


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family Chris.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My sincerest condolences .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my god ... prayers.


----------



## chisler (May 10, 2015)

You and your family are in my thoughts,


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, Cjw !! I'm really sorry to hear this. Bless you, brother!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my word that's mind boggling. I'm so very sorry my friend. Prayers to and yours


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Am so sorry man. God will give you strength to handle it all. It shall be well.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG... sorry to hear that...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm very sorry man. it's scary how no surgery is a simple surgery. I've seen people die from stomach stapling, gallbladder removals, etc. people "accept" the risks but it's horrible when they actually happen. my heart goes out to you.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm very very sorry to hear about the loss of your sister,she is in a much better place now


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my deepest sympathies and condolences to you and the family.


----------

